# Newmen ADVANCED SL X.A.30 Carbonfelge



## Stolle (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo Newmen-Team,

möchte mir gerne für das mein nächstes Bike einen neuen leichten Custom-Laufradsatz von einem Einspeichprofi herstellen lassen.
Würde mich freuen, wenn euer Laufradspezialist zu meinen Fragen kompetente Anworten und seine Meinung geben könnte.

Hier meine Zusammenstellung:


- Vorderradnabe DT Swiss 180 Straightpull
Disc Center Lock, Achse 15x110 mm Boost, 28 Loch, schwarz

- Felge vorne: NEWMEN Advanced SL X.A.30, 29 Zoll, 28 Loch

- Speichen vorne: Sapim CX-Ray, Straightpull, schwarz

- Sapim Alu Speichennippel Polyax Double Square mit Sicherung 16mm, blau und rot abwechselnd


- Hinterradnabe DT Swiss 180 Straightpull, schwarz, Disc Center Lock, Achse 12x148mm Boost, 28 Loch, Freilauf 12-fach Shimano Microspline

- Felge hinten: NEWMEN Advanced SL X.A.30, 29 Zoll. 28 Loch

- Speichen hinten: Sapim CX-Ray, Straightpull, schwarz

- Sapim Aluminium Speichennippel Polyax Double Square mit Sicherung 16mm, blau und rot abwechselnd

- Einspeichung Standard


- Newmen Tubeless Strips 29" Felgenband-Set 32 mm

- Milkit Tubelessventile, Milkit Tubeless Kit


Sind bei den Carbonfelgen eventuell die Newmen MG-Washer Nippellochverstärkung notwendig?

Habe bisher immer meine Laufradsätze bei Whizz-Wheels anfertigen lassen, diese verbauen leider keine Carbonfelgen.

Eventuell andere Speichen für Hinterrad
Zahnkranzseite für mehr Steifigkeit?
Wie z. B. bei den DT Swiss Laufrädern XRC 1200 SPLINE
DT aero comp Straightpull

Wäre es eventuell möglich, dass Newmen mir diesen Laufradsatz aufbaut, wenn ich ihn über meinen Händler bestelle?


----------



## xalex (20. Februar 2021)

Stolle schrieb:


> Hallo Newmen-Team,
> 
> möchte mir gerne für das mein nächstes Bike einen neuen leichten Custom-Laufradsatz von einem Einspeichprofi herstellen lassen.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn euer Laufradspezialist zu meinen Fragen kompetente Anworten und seine Meinung geben könnte.
> ...


Ich glaube,  hier würde dir eher geholfen. 





						Fragenkatalog Laufrad-Kaufberatung
					

Aber stell Dir nurmal vor, Laufräder mit gleich stark vorgespannten Speichen würden funktionieren! Wir könnten Links und rechts denselben Speichentyp verwenden und hätten viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Aber das ist natürlich akademisch und gehört in einen anderen Thread.  Kein Problem: Singlespeeder...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Das newmen dir individuell einen Satz baut kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (20. Februar 2021)

warum nicht gleich einen fertigen Laufradsatz von Newmen? einzelkauf ist ja viel Teurer als komplett


----------



## Stolle (20. Februar 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich einen fertigen Laufradsatz von Newmen? einzelkauf ist ja viel Teuer als komplett


Preislich ist kaum ein großer Unterschied, je nach Laufradbauer. Naben sind leichter, haben Ceramic-Kugellager, generell wiegt der Laufradsatz mit den genannten Komponenten ca.  1200 g.
Bin verunsichert wegen den Fade-Naben, habe von den Freilaufdefekten der Mikropline-Versionen gelesen. Zuverlässigkeit ist mir wichtig. Habe einen Laufradsatz mit DT 240 Naben, 20 Jahre und null Probleme.
Bei meinem Gewicht in Bikemontur von ca. 70 kg, Einsatzbereich Tour, Race, Flowtrails und vorausschauender Fahrweise müsste das Material halten.


----------



## feedyourhead (21. Februar 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich einen fertigen Laufradsatz von Newmen? einzelkauf ist ja viel Teurer als komplett


Im Gegenteil. 
Aufbau beim Laufradbauer mit gleichen Komponenten ist für gewöhnlich günstiger als die Newmen Kompletträder. 
Zusätzlich hat man natürlich mehr Optionen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Februar 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil.
> Aufbau beim Laufradbauer mit gleichen Komponenten ist für gewöhnlich günstiger als die Newmen Kompletträder.
> Zusätzlich hat man natürlich mehr Optionen.


Glaube ich nicht. Ich habe mir einen LRS selbst eingespeicht und war ca. 100€ unter dem Newmen Advanced LRS, mit anderen Speichen 160,- So viel weniger wird die Arbeitszeit beim LR-Bauer auch nicht kosten.


----------



## -Robert- (23. Februar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Ich habe mir einen LRS selbst eingespeicht und war ca. 100€ unter dem Newmen Advanced LRS, mit anderen Speichen 160,- So viel weniger wird die Arbeitszeit beim LR-Bauer auch nicht kosten.


Und jetzt stell dir vor der Laufradbauer kauft Naben, Felgen und oder Speichen günstiger ein als jemand der das einmal macht.


----------



## _Olli (24. Februar 2021)

Stolle schrieb:


> Hallo Newmen-Team,
> 
> möchte mir gerne für das mein nächstes Bike einen neuen leichten Custom-Laufradsatz von einem Einspeichprofi herstellen lassen.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn euer Laufradspezialist zu meinen Fragen kompetente Anworten und seine Meinung geben könnte.
> ...


red doch mit @felixthewolf


----------



## felixthewolf (24. Februar 2021)

Stolle schrieb:


> Wäre es eventuell möglich, dass Newmen mir diesen Laufradsatz aufbaut, wenn ich ihn über meinen Händler bestelle?


Hi

Newmen wird dir, bzw. deinem Händler einen solchen LRS nicht bauen können. Hier läuft eine großteils automatisierte Serienfertigung für die Standardräder.
Deine Wünsche bekommst du aber, wie hier treffend angemerkt, beim Laufradspezialisten erfüllt.
Denn genau diese beliefert Newmen eben auch mit Felgen und Naben einzeln.
Wir verbauen sogar sehr häufig Naben und Felgen gemeinsam, weils einfach passt. Wir nutzen nur andere Speichen (CX-Ray/CX-Sprint in belastungsgerechte Kombination statt komplett D-Light), bauen von Hand und können damit auf allerhand Sonderwünsche reagieren.
Signifikant teurer als die fertige Lösung ist es nicht - ausser natürlich du ziehst einen knapp kalkulierten Discounterpreis zum Vergleich heran.



Stolle schrieb:


> Preislich ist kaum ein großer Unterschied, je nach Laufradbauer. Naben sind leichter, haben Ceramic-Kugellager, generell wiegt der Laufradsatz mit den genannten Komponenten ca.  1200 g.
> Bin verunsichert wegen den Fade-Naben, habe von den Freilaufdefekten der Mikropline-Versionen gelesen. Zuverlässigkeit ist mir wichtig. Habe einen Laufradsatz mit DT 240 Naben, 20 Jahre und null Probleme.
> Bei meinem Gewicht in Bikemontur von ca. 70 kg, Einsatzbereich Tour, Race, Flowtrails und vorausschauender Fahrweise müsste das Material halten.



die Freilaufdefekte beschränkten sich auf eine Serie, mit falsch gefertigten oder falsch eingebauten Federn. Dieser ist längst behoben.
Den Ceramiclagern wollte ich keinen besonderen Nutzen zuschreiben. Wir verbauen nicht wenige der 180er-Naben aber ich verkaufe sie sicher nicht, weils sie durch die Lager irgendwie besser rollen (was sie natürlich nicht tun) Es sind schlicht, schicke, leichte und zuverlässige Naben.
In Centerlock gibts die Newmen ja leider nur in silbern.
Und die 180EXP ja leider nur in Centerlock.
Je nach dem, was du für Felgen erwischst, wiegt der LRS mit 180EXP und CX-Ray/CX-Sprint zwischen 1165 und 1205gr. Einem leichtem Fahrer wie dir, würde wir natürlich die ausgewogen leichten Felgen verbauen und die Felgen mit leichtem Übergewicht einem Kräftigem Fahrer zur Gute kommen lassen.

Gruss, Felix


----------



## Rockside (3. März 2021)

Irgendwie wundert es mich schon, daß es die DT 180 EXP nicht auch als 6-Loch-Variante im normalen Handel gibt. Kürzlich habe ich diese nämlich als 6-Loch-Variante in Schwarz an einem Komplett-Rad gesehen.

Warum hält DT so dermassen an diesem Shimano-Standard fest, den die meisten Biker doch gar nicht haben wollen, weil man sich damit in der Auswahl der Scheiben limitiert !?

Diesen imho Wackelschrott von Adaptern für 6-Loch kann ich jedenfalls nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## prolink (3. März 2021)

stimmt. verstehe das auch nicht. fahre nur 6 Loch Scheiben. mir gefallen Centerlock überhaupt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schdeffe (2. Mai 2021)

Moin, ich wiege 90kg und fahre hauptsächlich Trails im hohen Norden mit dem einen oder anderen kleinen Sprung (hauptsächlich Harburger Berge, manchmal Deister). Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen hier im Forum mit den Advanced SL.X.30 in meiner Gewichtsklasse und im Traileinsatz? Ich hätte gerne einen sehr leichten LRS, habe aber Sorge, dass der 1300g LRS eher was für leichte XC-Racer ist, was ich nicht bin. 
Was meint ihr? Taugt der was, oder soll ich dann eher 300g höher auf den SL A30 gehen?
Ich freue mich auf Anregungen von Euch!


----------



## felixthewolf (2. Mai 2021)

Wenn du selbst schon Sorge hast, dass dir eine so leichte Felge nicht ausreicht weil du dich sowohl vom Fahrergewicht als auch vom Einsatz am oberen Rand bewegst, dann solltest du eine andere nehmen.
Was erhoffst du dir denn bei 90000gr von einem ca. 100gr leichterem LRS.
Klar rotiernde Masse, aber eben auch kürzere Serviceintervalle.

Die Advaned SL.A30 muss es ja nicht unbedingt sein.
Schau dir mal die Duke CrazyJack an: 410gr bei 30mm Maulweite.
Oder wenn es leichte Felgen sein müssen, nimm die neue LuckyJack SLS3 30mm: 330gr bei 30mm aber ein asymmetrisches profil für eine gleichmäßigere Spannungsverteilung und die Option auf 32 Speichen.

Gruss, Felix


----------



## Pixelsign (8. Mai 2021)

Bei z. B. Slowbuild lässt sich ein DT180 / SL X.A.30 LRS für aktuell 1350 € beziehen. Mit 240er Naben sind es 1140 Taler. Günstiger und leichter als original Newmen und flexibel anpassbar.

Noch etwas günstiger wird es mit einem LRS von Carl-Z (dahinter stecken die gleichen Leute von Slowbuild). Ich fahre den SMCi30-S-ONE am XC Bike und bin sehr zufrieden damit (mit Felgenband 1299 g). Die ungelabelten China-Felgen sind bekannt (Farsports) und genießen einen guten Ruf. Ich bin mit 1,2 / 1,5 bar unterwegs und habe hier und da mal einen Durchschlag, was die Felgen bisher herzlich wenig interessiert hat.


----------



## RedFlash (28. November 2021)

Wie schaut’s denn mit dem realen Gewicht der Felge aus? Liegt das zuverlässig bei den von Newmen angegebenen 335 gr? Oder eher Richtung 360 gr, wie z.B. bei R2-Bike real gewogen?


----------



## felixthewolf (28. November 2021)

aktuell sind da durchaus mal Felgen mit 360gr dabei.
Warum sollten die Kollegen von R2 auch zu hohe Gewichte präsentieren?

Gruss, Felix


----------



## RedFlash (28. November 2021)

Na ja, die 25 gr mehr im Vergleich zur Herstellerangabe wären für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium. Entweder es sind 335 gr oder eben nicht. Andere Hersteller bekommen das doch auch relativ genau hin oder geben eben direkt mehr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (28. November 2021)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Na ja, die 25 gr mehr im Vergleich zur Herstellerangabe wären für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium. Entweder es sind 335 gr oder eben nicht. Andere Hersteller bekommen das doch auch relativ genau hin oder geben eben direkt mehr an.



Wenn du bei den Felgen schon so genau hinschaust, schon mal viel Spaß bei der Reifensuche  .


----------



## RedFlash (28. November 2021)

Da kann ich die aktuellen Conti Race- bzw CrossKing Racesport empfehlen, die liegen in meinem Fall sogar 10 gr unter Herstellerangabe. 👍

Aber mal im Ernst! Wie werden denn die angegebeben Gewichte ermittelt? Nimmt man da die leichteste Felge aus einer bestimmten Menge? Hier wäre doch ein Mittelwert angemessener. Würde ja dann im Fall von Newmen bedeuten, dass es auch Felgen deutlich unterhalb von 335 gr gibt. Die hätte ich dann gern!


----------



## felixthewolf (28. November 2021)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Da kann ich die aktuellen Conti Race- bzw CrossKing Racesport empfehlen, die liegen in meinem Fall sogar 10 gr unter Herstellerangabe. 👍
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst! Wie werden denn die angegebeben Gewichte ermittelt? Nimmt man da die leichteste Felge aus einer bestimmten Menge? Hier wäre doch ein Mittelwert angemessener. Würde ja dann im Fall von Newmen bedeuten, dass es auch Felgen deutlich unterhalb von 335 gr gibt. Die hätte ich dann gern!


Soetwas sind herstellungsspezifische Schwankungen. 
Newmen lässt die Felgen ja fertigen. Und dann kommt halt ein Container voll mit Felgen die etwas mehr wiegen, man merkt das beim hersteller an und der achtet dann wieder ne weile drauf, dass das gewicht hin kommt, bis das Spiel wieder von vorn los geht. In den griff bekommt man das nur, in dem mal alles in House permanent unter Kontrolle hat oder jemanden in Asien zur permanenten Kontrolle abstellt
Jetzt könnte man lediglich dem Hersteller ankreiden, dass er die Angabe nicht an den jeweiligen Bestand anpasst.
So kannst du froh sein, dass es Händler wie R2 oder auch uns* gibt, die sowas nachwiegen und es damit beim Kauf keine böse Überraschung gibt.

* wir wiegen jede Lieferung durch und editieren die Datenbank für unsere Angebote, so dass eben das jeweils verfügbare Realgewicht wiedergespigelt wird. Dieses Auswiegen kann man natürlich auch nutzen in dem man dem Fahrer mit 90kg die schweren Felgen verbaut und dem besonders leichtem Fahrer ausgewogen leichtes Material anbieten kann.

Gruss, Felix


----------



## RedFlash (28. November 2021)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> * wir wiegen jede Lieferung durch und editieren die Datenbank für unsere Angebote, so dass eben das jeweils verfügbare Realgewicht wiedergespigelt wird. Dieses Auswiegen kann man natürlich auch nutzen in dem man dem Fahrer mit 90kg die schweren Felgen verbaut und dem besonders leichtem Fahrer ausgewogen leichtes Material anbieten kann.


Dann würde mich interessieren, ob es auch Felgen um 335 gr oder niedriger gibt? Kannst du das verraten?


----------



## felixthewolf (28. November 2021)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Dann würde mich interessieren, ob es auch Felgen um 335 gr oder niedriger gibt? Kannst du das verraten?


ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, dass es auch Felge mit 330gr gab.

Gruss, Felix


----------



## iceis (2. Dezember 2021)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> Soetwas sind herstellungsspezifische Schwankungen.
> Newmen lässt die Felgen ja fertigen. Und dann kommt halt ein Container voll mit Felgen die etwas mehr wiegen, man merkt das beim hersteller an und der achtet dann wieder ne weile drauf, dass das gewicht hin kommt, bis das Spiel wieder von vorn los geht. In den griff bekommt man das nur, in dem mal alles in House permanent unter Kontrolle hat oder jemanden in Asien zur permanenten Kontrolle abstellt
> Jetzt könnte man lediglich dem Hersteller ankreiden, dass er die Angabe nicht an den jeweiligen Bestand anpasst.
> So kannst du froh sein, dass es Händler wie R2 oder auch uns* gibt, die sowas nachwiegen und es damit beim Kauf keine böse Überraschung gibt.
> ...



Wie ist das genau mit den Carbonlagen bei den Felgen die mehr wiegen?

Kenne das von einem Rahmenhersteller z.b. so:
Beim schwerere Carbonrahmen wurden die Lagen nicht extra so kurz wie möglich gehalten als beim leichteren. Stabilität ist bei beiden komplett identisch.

Wäre das nun bei Carbonfelgen auch so dann wäre es kein Argument mehr demjenigen die schwerere Felge zukommen zu lassen in dem glauben das sie stabiler wäre.


----------



## felixthewolf (2. Dezember 2021)

iceis schrieb:


> Wie ist das genau mit den Carbonlagen bei den Felgen die mehr wiegen?
> 
> Kenne das von einem Rahmenhersteller z.b. so:
> Beim schwerere Carbonrahmen wurden die Lagen nicht extra so kurz wie möglich gehalten als beim leichteren. Stabilität ist bei beiden komplett identisch.
> ...


Wo genau auf der technischen Ebene das Mehrgewicht herkommt, ist für mich nicht zu ergründen.
Und wenn wir die Felgen einmal durchgewogen haben, erscheint es mir logisch, dass der schwere Fahrer 10gr Mehrgewicht an der Felge besser wegsteckt als ein leichter Fahrer, der ggf. an anderer Stelle viel geld für z.b. leichtere Naben ausgegeben hat.

Gruss, Felix


----------

